
Feeling Sad Makes Us More Creative - robg
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/10/feeling-sad-makes-us-more-creative/#ixzz12pXHRmjP
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1807381>

